# merit listing



## GraemeCaughill (11 May 2014)

Like most posts here and like my previous post, im looking for insight on my timeline for bmq.
my interview and medical all went extremely well. and after getting an professional eye exam done and sent to Ottawa with my medical i am just awaiting my final name check (background check) and references.
what can i expect in the next few weeks as i know my medical has come back passed from Ottawa, as well as having applied for infantry and combat engineer what can i expect on a timing to be merit listed and accepted.
i know these topics get thrown out daily but some friendly info is always comforting, and encouraging.

thanks again guys and gals.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 May 2014)

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Like most posts here and like my previous post, im looking for insight on my timeline for bmq.



No-one can tell you that with any measure of certainly. Not even if they wrap puttees around their head, use a Ouija Board and channel the ghost of Julian Byng. Time as we know it simply does not exist in the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (11 May 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No-one can tell you that with any measure of certainly. Not even if they wrap puttees around their head, use a Ouija Board and channel the ghost of Julian Byng. Time as we know it simply does not exist in the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group.


Haha i figured as much, the painful itch of waiting has gotten the better of me. all i can do is keep praying to the universe i suppose.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (11 May 2014)

how long have you been waiting for you interview and medical?
it all moved relatively quickly to get to those points. 
and i believe that there should be absolutely no problem with my background check. so i suppose i have another 2 week wait roughly to find out. last call i made to my file manager was about 2 weeks ago and he was still awaiting my file to return from Ottawa which he assured me there would be no issues with.


----------



## JoeDos (11 May 2014)

I did my CFAT on Feb 25th, I have been waiting since for my medical and interview.. But because they are one of those recruiting centers, they decided to do my Enhanced Reliability Check, and Background Check first.

I am just waiting for the Background Check to get back to the recruiting center and waiting for it to clear.. And hopefully soon after will get contacted to do my Medical and Interview.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (11 May 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I did my CFAT on Feb 25th, I have been waiting since for my medical and interview.. But because they are one of those recruiting centers, they decided to do my Enhanced Reliability Check, and Background Check first.
> 
> My ERC has cleared and now I am just waiting for the Background Check to get back to the recruiting center. And hopefully soon after will get contacted to do my Medical and Interview.


hmm well atleast you have that done and now just awaiting the easy part. i thought that my references and my background check would have came before all of my testing but i suppose my cfrc does things different. none the less good luck on your final test and interview. and hopefully ill have some good news soon on my timeline for Basic.


----------



## JoeDos (11 May 2014)

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> hmm well atleast you have that done and now just awaiting the easy part. i thought that my references and my background check would have came before all of my testing but i suppose my cfrc does things different. none the less good luck on your final test and interview. and hopefully ill have some good news soon on my timeline for Basic.



Good luck to you as well, I am hoping this week provides some good luck haha.


----------



## Jordan10 (11 May 2014)

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Like most posts here and like my previous post, im looking for insight on my timeline for bmq.
> my interview and medical all went extremely well. and after getting an professional eye exam done and sent to Ottawa with my medical i am just awaiting my final name check (background check) and references.
> what can i expect in the next few weeks as i know my medical has come back passed from Ottawa, as well as having applied for infantry and combat engineer what can i expect on a timing to be merit listed and accepted.
> i know these topics get thrown out daily but some friendly info is always comforting, and encouraging.
> ...



Looks to me like you've gone through the exact same process as me, same trade, recruitment centre, and were even both from guelph! So from my experience it took three months from interview to get merit listed. So now just waiting for an offer, which I've heard the first combat arms selections are May 26th.. Since that is the selection date perhaps you will be merit listed quicker than I was? I'm not sure but good luck! Just call in every couple weeks and ask how your application is doing, they don't call you once you're merit listed as far as I know.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (12 May 2014)

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Looks to me like you've gone through the exact same process as me, same trade, recruitment centre, and were even both from guelph! So from my experience it took three months from interview to get merit listed. So now just waiting for an offer, which I've heard the first combat arms selections are May 26th.. Since that is the selection date perhaps you will be merit listed quicker than I was? I'm not sure but good luck! Just call in every couple weeks and ask how your application is doing, they don't call you once you're merit listed as far as I know.
> 
> 
> hey man thats pretty awesome! ive yet to meet anyone from Guelph going through for the same things. and thats very encouraging news! i know that they said it was very promising once my checks had been done that i would be moved along for this summer.
> and hey if you ever wanna chat about whats happening send me a pm with your facebook or contact info? maybe grab a pint sometime. its exciting to hear of someone from the same city going for the same thing. cheers and good luck!!


----------



## mtlee (16 May 2014)

Nothing really to do besides hurry up and wait, which is a fine CF tradition.


----------



## jim11333 (3 Jun 2014)

Hello people

i did my interview about 1 month ago and all they said was left was to do was call my refrences.

They called my workplace but none of my refrences yet...

any idea how long that takes? 

i am going in for avn tech and apperantly they are in need of that trade so i figured it would be going much faster...

any input would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## vivelespatates (3 Jun 2014)

jim11333 said:
			
		

> Hello people
> 
> i did my interview about 1 month ago and all they said was left was to do was call my refrences.
> 
> ...



They called only one of my references out of 4. The girl from Garda told me that 'cause I was under 25, the Canadian Army only need 1 person if this person know you for more than 5 years and 2 if both know you for less than 5 years. So I guess they do not need to call them all. 

There is also the possibility that the people they've talk to at your workplace was enough, because at the end you had some kind of ''Relation'' with those person just as you had with your ''Personnal references''.

But at the end, you never really know with the CF. It's like if they have a different policy for every file.


----------



## jim11333 (4 Jun 2014)

That must be what they are doing with mine because I figured the would just keep going down the list after they called my work.

Anyways thanks for the input I'll have to keep being patient.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (4 Jun 2014)

I have seen many different answers to this. Some have called all of their references some have only had one, as the above poster had said. I am still waiting to have my background check done and my references called so I do not know personally yet.
good luck with the rest of your application. Still hoping mine goes smoothly for the rest.


----------



## JoeDos (4 Jun 2014)

Well they only called 1 reference out of 4 for my Background Check, and I have only known her for around 3 years. But then again I was 16 when I met her.


----------



## sunny1994 (4 Jun 2014)

I went into NewWest cfrc to change one of my reference numbers because my reference changed her number, and the guy at the front desk said the computers were down today due to a air conditioning problem so they had to shut the servers or whatever down. Just an FYI for everyone with an application at NewWest


----------



## JoeDos (4 Jun 2014)

sunny1994 said:
			
		

> I went into NewWest cfrc to change one of my reference numbers because my reference changed her number, and the guy at the front desk said the computers were down today due to a air conditioning problem so they had to shut the servers or whatever down. Just an FYI for everyone with an application at NewWest



:facepalm: Didn't stop someone from getting a offer today though from New West, hopefully tomorrow they're not still down.


----------



## mrbill (30 Jul 2014)

Patience is certainly an important quality to have during this process. It took a year for my to get my offer. I applied July 2013. First little bit went by quick. aptitude test, medical, interview.. second interview in Feb. Then just had to wait for background check. One of my references got a call in May, then I got my off just a few weeks ago. Heading to St. Jean the end of August. Only advice I could possibly give is be patient, call every few weeks and ask for an update on the status of your app.


----------



## receng (4 Aug 2014)

I applied for the third time April 30, 2013, and received an offer on July 29, 2014. That's a long time to be buggering around with interviews and sending paperwork back and forth. And, oh, the uncertainty....!

Patience is a virtue, and not easily won.


----------



## ace1125 (12 Aug 2014)

So I think I just got merit listed?

I had to provide new references and because of this I was in contact with the outsourced company doing my reference check.  The worker just called me to inform me my "background check is complete". Does this mean I am merit listed or does the DND look over information sent back from the outside company then decide? I am going to e-mail my cfrc later this week but wanted to ask on here now because I am pretty damn excited!

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## niftynicolemarie (13 Aug 2014)

ace1125 said:
			
		

> So I think I just got merit listed?
> 
> I had to provide new references and because of this I was in contact with the outsourced company doing my reference check.  The worker just called me to inform me my "background check is complete". Does this mean I am merit listed or does the DND look over information sent back from the outside company then decide? I am going to e-mail my cfrc later this week but wanted to ask on here now because I am pretty damn excited!
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


The only way you'll know for sure is if you contact your CFRC and ask them. I was merit listed two weeks after my reference checks were complete.


----------



## ace1125 (13 Aug 2014)

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> The only way you'll know for sure is if you contact your CFRC and ask them. I was merit listed two weeks after my reference checks were complete.



Okay, that's what I was thinking.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunshark (13 Aug 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Time as we know it simply does not exist in the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group.



I had a good chuckle. ;D


----------



## Infantryman2b (6 Oct 2014)

I'm still waiting on if I've been merit listed and when my BMQ will be. I remembered that I handed in a transcript stating I had 27 credits when really I have all 30. Is this putting me at the back of the line there understanding I dont have my diploma? Its been since April I handed in my fingerprints which was the final step and I haven't heard from them. Its been a long 2 years now my time has got to be soon.


----------



## DAA (6 Oct 2014)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting on if I've been merit listed and when my BMQ will be. I remembered that I handed in a transcript stating I had 27 credits when really I have all 30. Is this putting me at the back of the line there understanding I dont have my diploma? Its been since April I handed in my fingerprints which was the final step and I haven't heard from them. Its been a long 2 years now my time has got to be soon.



If you haven't had contact with your Centre since Apr or checked in periodically, chances are your application has gone nowhere and or may have been closed.


----------



## Infantryman2b (6 Oct 2014)

Ive had contact but they dont give much, I never recieved any emails or anything since my backround check. Last contact was June. They told me not to call so much because it looks bad.


----------



## DAA (6 Oct 2014)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Last contact was June. They told me not to call so much because it looks bad.



 :facepalm:


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (6 Oct 2014)

I'm surprised they went ahead and Background Checks on people even though no interview or medical were given. I remember last time I went down to my RC they said "I had been vetted and can continue with the process so I'm assuming thats the norm now?


----------



## Infantryman2b (7 Oct 2014)

I got a hold of them and was told my file had been closed because I got beat out by other candidates. She said I can reapply so will that mean going online doing another application and redoing the testing?


----------



## DAA (7 Oct 2014)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> I got a hold of them and was told my file had been closed because I got beat out by other candidates. She said I can reapply so will that mean going online doing another application and redoing the testing?



Oh brother!!!      :facepalm:

Your best option at this point in time, just do another online application.  It will save you alot of grief and aggravation in the long run.

And your file just doesn't get CLOSED for the reason they apparently have given you.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Infantryman2b (8 Oct 2014)

I couldn't believe it when she said that. I waited over a year to even hear from them after submitting my online application to do my medical and have my interview, only to have my file closed 4 months later? Ridiculous.


----------



## ShaneB (10 Oct 2014)

Hey Infantryman2b. I was in the same place as you a couple years ago. I applied and got my application "closed" (I cant remember the exact term they used) and I had to reapply. After I reapplied I got called for the aptitude test, interview and medical then was merit listed. Though I did wait another full year to finally get a job offer and leave for BMQ in November but my point stays the same. Just keep going man, reapply and hope for the best. I would also call them every so often just to see how your application is doing.
Don't sweat the small stuff man, your time will come. Good Luck!


----------



## Infantryman2b (10 Oct 2014)

Yeah ill try again. Hopefully it goes smoother this time. Thanks for the lifter.


----------

